# 79 Rare Historical Images



## MOTOMETO (May 18, 2014)

Title says it all. Not much else to say. Enjoy!! 

http://m.imgur.com/a/BQvIr?gallery


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2014)

Some very cool photos in there!


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2014)

*Rare 3D Camera Found Containing Photos from WWI*

and...

*Collector buys a camera at an antique shop — and it's filled with undeveloped pics from World War I*
http://io9.com/5974841/collector-bu...filled-with-undeveloped-pics-from-world-war-i


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 5, 2014)

Bad ass!!


----------



## hoepoe (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, thanks for posting!


----------



## HALO99 (Jun 5, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 5, 2014)

Is that a scratch off lottery ticket on  Einstein's desk?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Great Pics!!


----------

